# 240sx coilovers



## Dominic25 (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a set of coilovers and am wondering which company makes the best adjustable ones. I was looking at some ksports and just wanted some opinions on it.


----------



## chibi.penguin85 (Aug 15, 2007)

KTS makes some good coilovers you can find them at www.splparts.com.


----------



## Dominic25 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks I'll check it out. And im planning on running coilovers on the street and sometimes on track. If anyone is using some i'd like your opinion on all types of coilovers and spring rates.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm running the KTS coilovers on my S13... they're awesome... I'm very impressed for the price...


----------



## Dominic25 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks, but I went with megan racing street coilovers. I know their not the best but for what I was looking for they'll suit the job.


----------



## chibi.penguin85 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sweet!! Not a bad choice, Thats what my buddy runs on his s13 hatch.


----------



## Dominic25 (Jul 19, 2007)

After I put them on I'll post my thoughts on them


----------

